# F10 cic e-sys change vin number



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Is it possible to change the vin number with e-sys for a retrofitted cic prof. which uses an emulator?
The car has to get a software update and the vin of the cic unit will change to the vin of the car. I don't know of the navigation after the upgrade still works because of the vin and will future map updates still work?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> Is it possible to change the vin number with e-sys for a retrofitted cic prof. which uses an emulator?
> The car has to get a software update and the vin of the cic unit will change to the vin of the car. I don't know of the navigation after the upgrade still works because of the vin and will future map updates still work?


You can write any VIN you want to CIC. The FSC Codes in the CIC though must have that same VIN, and then the Emulator will handle the VIN mismatch between the Car and the CIC / FSC Codes.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

How can I achieve that or do I have to flash the cic unit? Is there a document where this is explained?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> How can I achieve that or do I have to flash the cic unit? Is there a document where this is explained?


There is no document.

What car is this for?


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

pre-lci F10

Would you describe it or where it can be changed in e-sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> pre-lci F10
> 
> Would you describe it or where it can be changed in e-sys?


So you would use E-Sys.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

yes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> yes.


It was not a question. I was saying you can accomplish what you need to with E-Sys.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## frivas (Mar 24, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> It was not a question. I was saying you can accomplish what you need to with E-Sys.


Hi Shawn, how you do this with E-Sys? I've got a CIC installed on my 535 F10, upgrading my base HU. The donor VIN did have internet live and navigation, but when I installed it on my car, the sound didn't work at all (different amp, I've got the HiFi Top). So I just VO code the new CIC, and I got the audio back, but lose the nav and internet (and also, voice control that I had on the original CIC). So now the new CIC shows my car's VIN, and I would like to try changing the CIC VIN to the donor's one so I can regain nav/voice control/internet, as I now know how to change the HiFi amp in E-Sys....

regards
Francisco.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frivas said:


> Hi Shawn, how you do this with E-Sys? I've got a CIC installed on my 535 F10, upgrading my base HU. The donor VIN did have internet live and navigation, but when I installed it on my car, the sound didn't work at all (different amp, I've got the HiFi Top). So I just VO code the new CIC, and I got the audio back, but lose the nav and internet (and also, voice control that I had on the original CIC). So now the new CIC shows my car's VIN, and I would like to try changing the CIC VIN to the donor's one so I can regain nav/voice control/internet, as I now know how to change the HiFi amp in E-Sys....
> 
> regards
> Francisco.


CIC VIN must be same VIN as the FSC Codes inside it. If you change CIC Vin, you loose Navigation and Voice Control, as their FSC Codes become rejected.

Internet and BMW Live though uses Combox VIN, not CIC VIN.


----------



## frivas (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, that's my problem. The CIC has my own VIN, not the donor one, because I did change it when the amp didn't worked. How can I change back that VIN on the CIC?? 
Should I code donor's VIN to my combox, so I can also use Internet and BMW Live? what's the procedure to code the donor's VIN to the combox?

thanks a lot for your answers!!!! 

regards
Francisco.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frivas said:


> Well, that's my problem. The CIC has my own VIN, not the donor one, because I did change it when the amp didn't worked. How can I change back that VIN on the CIC??
> Should I code donor's VIN to my combox, so I can also use Internet and BMW Live? what's the procedure to code the donor's VIN to the combox?
> 
> thanks a lot for your answers!!!!
> ...


Use FSC Extended Mode => WriteDataByIdentifierVIN to write new VIN.

See my post here for Coding:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


----------



## frivas (Mar 24, 2012)

excellent, I'll try that!

thank you very much!


----------



## zeusrazvy (Jun 10, 2016)

I recently bought a professional Nav for my 520D 2011 f10. Can you guys make me a step by step guide how to change VIN to the CIC? Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeusrazvy said:


> I recently bought a professional Nav for my 520D 2011 f10. Can you guys make me a step by step guide how to change VIN to the CIC? Cheers


1) Use E-Sys => Expert => FSC-Extended => WriteDataByIdentifierVIN function.

- Or-

2) Use E-Sys to Import and Activate FSC Code with new VIN.


----------



## blodix (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Guys
I've retrofitted my F11 today with CIC Proffessional unit 
and I'm getting no SOUND msg at the beginning , I see that people are solving this issue but without exact explanation what they are changing in FA
any chance to guide me or PM ?
Much appreciate for any response

Jake


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

You only need to code the unit with e-sys and all done.


----------



## blodix (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Count00
thanks for your replay
My original unit was the basic one without satnav Hu_champ or something like that
I've connected all bits today, and at the beginning when HU is switching on i', getting note NO ACOUSTIC SOUND or something like that, 
could you please tell me which areas I need to code and which FA If needed needs to be change exactly 
My new unit is CIC proff with DAB
Many thanks


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

You've code 606 on your datacard? If so remove it and add 609 + 6VA depending on the year of the car. If you want to use dab check if you already have code 654 if not add it.
Save new vo and code whole car to default. (just to make it yourself easier)
Keep in mind you need an emulator or oem activation to get navigation working.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Enemy75 said:


> I followed your instruction but i cannot code RAD2, the option is grey out. What am i doing wrong?


No you didn't. Picture clearly shows FA is not Activated.


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

even with FA Active it is still greyed out


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Enemy75 said:


> even with FA Active it is still greyed out


Does RAD have CAFD?


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

no, it does not


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Enemy75 said:


> no, it does not


BINGO! You cannot code an ECU Without a CAFD.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read ECU => Left-Click on RAD2 => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on RAD2 (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks! I will check this path! Will let you know if i succeeded.


----------



## frmodule3r (Aug 23, 2021)

Enemy75 said:


> Thanks! I will check this path! Will let you know if i succeeded.


Hi, could you do it?


----------

